# Personne (sujet) con o senza "ne"?



## Severn

Salve,

Nella mia classe (livello elementare) oggi è sorto un quesito sulla sintassi della frase negativa con "_personne_" come soggetto e la risposta della prof. ci ha lasciati abbastanza confusi.

Quel che i nostri due libri (scritti ovviamente per studenti alle prime armi) sostengono è che quando _personne _è soggetto della frase deve essere obbligatoriamente seguito da _ne_. Questi dono gli esempi che citano: 

_Personne *n*'est venu.
Personne *n*'a arrivé._​


La prof ci ha detto che ci sono casi in cui il _ne _non si deve mettere dopo _personne _usato come soggetto, ma non abbiamo capito quando e perché ... forse perché lei non parla benissimo l'italiano ... 
Quello che mi è sembrato di capire è che per frasi generiche e brevi il _ne _non si userebbe, il che mi sembra in contrasto con i due esempi dei due libri che utilizziamo.
 Ho cercato su internet ma forse sto sbagliando parole chiave perché non trovo nulla in proposito. Confusissima. 
Un aiuto? Grazie!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Severn  

Non mi vengono in mente casi dove "personne" non voglia la negazione ("ne") ... nemmeno con "nulle personne", direi comunque "nulle personne n'est venu" 

Speriamo che ... Matou passi di qui


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Severn, 
Ciao Anja ,

Nelle frasi semplici, non vedo neanch'io un caso in cui 'personne' venga usato senza 'ne'. Ma giocando sulle parole, ogni tanto 'ne' precede 'personne': "Il n'y a personne", "Il n'est venu personne".



PS Ci sarebbe però un errore da correggere sul libro: "Personne n'*est* arrivé"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Matou  ... tu es là! 
Merci bien et très bonne journée!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao Matou  ... tu es là!
> Merci bien et très bonne journée!


Merci, Anja.Ann! Très bonne journée à toi aussi!


----------



## zone noire

Non si usa il "_ne_" nelle frasi senza verbo, ad esempio : "_personnne de blessé ?" _


----------



## matoupaschat

Bentornato, Zone Noire!


zone noire said:


> Non si usa il "_ne_" nelle frasi senza verbo, ad esempio : "_personne de blessé ?" _


Già: per usare 'ne' ci vuole assolutamente un verbo. Io sono ancora dell'epoca in cui si insegnava (alle elementari) che perché ci fosse una frase, ci voleva un verbo...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Zone noire  

E' una costruzione colloquiale "troncata" simile a "Est-ce-qu'il n'y a ... _personne de blessé_?" 

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Exactement!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie, Matou  per la risposta!


----------



## Severn

Grazie a tutti per le risposte!



matoupaschat said:


> PS Ci sarebbe però un errore da correggere sul libro: "Personne n'*est* arrivé"



Ops, l'errore è solo mio che, persa dietro il "_ne_", non ho ricontrollato l'esempio sul libro! 
Ora che ce l'ho davanti, vi scrivo le frasi incriminate dell'esercizio che dovevamo fare e che hanno scatenato il dibattito: 

*Répondez en utilisant rien et personne*
_1. Quelque chose est tombé ? Non, ....
2. Quelqu'un a écrit ? Non, ....
 3. Quelqu'un l'intéresse ? Non, ....
4. Quelqu'un lui plaît ? Non, ...._

Davanti alle risposte
_1. Non, rien *n'*est tombé.
2. Non, personne *n'*a écrit.
 3. Non, personne *ne *l'intéresse.
4. Non, personne *ne *lui plaît._

ci aveva detto che erano sbagliate e che avremmo dovuto rispondere così:
_1. Non, rien est tombé.
2. Non, personne a écrit.
 3. Non, personne l'intéresse.
4. Non, personne lui plaît.
_

Ieri avevamo di nuovo lezione e ha leggermente rettificato il tiro ... dice ora che la forma senza "_ne_" è colloquiale ed accettata su giornali, riviste e narrativa quando si tratta di riportare fedelmente una conversazione, ma non sulla stampa accademica o nella letteratura un po' più - uhm - seria, credo.
E' corretto o mi devo dimenticare del tutto l'ultimo set di frasi? (_rien est tombé_ e successivi?).

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Severn,

Confermo che devi dimenticare le forme_1. Non, rien est tombé.
2. Non, personne a écrit.
 3. Non, personne l'intéresse.
4. Non, personne lui plaît._​Sono tutte sbagliate. 
Devo comunque riconoscere che per un orecchio non avvezzato alla pronuncia francese, "personne n'a écrit" assomiglia molto a "personne a écrit", questo per causa dell'ultima sillaba, muta, di 'personne' e del legamento (liaison) con quella successiva. Spero di essermi fatto capire...


----------



## Severn

matoupaschat said:


> Devo comunque riconoscere che per un orecchio non avvezzato alla  pronuncia francese, "personne n'a écrit" assomiglia molto a "personne a  écrit", questo per causa dell'ultima sillaba, muta, di 'personne' e del  legamento (liaison) con quella successiva.



Ma la mia insegnante è francese!!! (di Reims, per la precisione). Quindi dovrebbe essere più che avvezza alla pronuncia (ed alla scrittura) francese. Ecco da dove nasceva la mia confusione ... da una parte i libri (e internet) e dall'altra lei.  Caso chiuso, ora! 




matoupaschat said:


> . Spero di essermi fatto capire...



Perfettamente, grazie mille!


----------



## DearPrudence

Non è corretto y non dovresti scrivere cose come "Personne l'intéresse" ma mi sembra interessante sapere che molta gente omette il "ne", come in altre frasi negativi:
*"J'aime pas le français."* (invece di: *Je n'aime pas le français.")*
*"Je sais plus parler français." *(invece di: *"Je ne sais pas parler français.")*
Non si può scrivere su giornali ma si ascolta molto e si può utilizzare anche in e-mails colloquiali.


----------

